# At about what age do female rats stop growing?



## thelmaandlouise (Jun 7, 2016)

Just a curious question, mainly. I have two 6-7 week old babies and I was just wondering when they would reach their full size. I know it varies with each rat, but approximately? 

Thanks in advance !


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Around 6-8 months. Around 6 months they are pretty much fully grown.


----------



## futureshadows (Jul 9, 2015)

My girls kept growing throughout their whole lives. They all ended up being the size of a young guinea pig


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

After 6 months your rats shouldn't gain much weight anymore. If they do, it is likely fat. I weigh my rats every two weeks or so to make sure they aren't getting overweight and if they are I watch their food intake until they SLOWLY lose their excess weight


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

futureshadows said:


> My girls kept growing throughout their whole lives. They all ended up being the size of a young guinea pig


Actual growth or fat? Do you have pics? How much did they weigh?


It is like how I grew up to be 5'7 and am not going to get any taller  
Their body structure stops growing around 6-8 months old, after that they can gain weight. Which ideally they shouldn't be gaining alot.


----------

